# Old School 1997 Rockford Fosgate Grey Punch 400.4 Four 4 Channel Amp Amplifier



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School 1997 Rockford Fosgate Grey Punch 400 4 Four 4 Channel Amp Amplifier | eBay


----------



## blueline004 (May 26, 2015)

nice!


----------

